# The year so far?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wondering if this has been the year you wanted fishing wise. You've caught some monster Bass. Set certain goals and reached them. If there was anything you could've done different to catch fish. In other words. Has this been a good year of fishing for you so far. It has for me. Slayed the Bass so far. Still hunting for that 8+lbr.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Its been pretty good for me so far for largemouth. Haven't been out to much for smallmouth this year, but plan on it.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

For me, it's been a good year for numbers but not so good for big fish.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha! Numbers have been low but big Fish have been hitting. Lots of 4s and 5lbrs. w/ 3 Six pounders being caught. Just need to get that legendary 8+


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm currently in the middle of a very good year not just for numbers but size as well. Not just for bass but for all species I've targeted so far.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm currently in the middle of a very good year not just for numbers but size as well. Not just for bass but for all species I've targeted so far.


I agree, you're having a superb year! 
I'm having the same kind of year even though I missed a "Sweet" 3 week period at the end of June- 1st of July!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I would have to say yes and no. I started off with the biggest Ohio largemouth to date for myself. It was a 5lb even fatty from Portgae on 3-19. The rest of the year has been kind of tough and i have been VERY frustrated at times. But the last few weeks have been better and hopefully with the cooling temps...things will get even better. I will keep grinding it no matter what....it's a challenge and I love a good challenge!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I agree, you're having a superb year!
> I'm having the same kind of year even though I missed a "Sweet" 3 week period at the end of June- 1st of July!


The only thing I could complain about so far this year is that with all the time I spent pursuing Crappies it took time away from my favorite species which is bass. Now come fall my bass fishing will suffer a little bit because at this rate I'll be targeting the Cats more than I usually do.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> The only thing I could complain about so far this year is that with all the time I spent pursuing Crappies it took time away from my favorite species which is bass. Now come fall my bass fishing will suffer a little bit because at this rate I'll be targeting the Cats more than I usually do.


But this year you used Bass Techniques to Crappie fish...see, you now have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Bass aren't my favorite species but I've had a good year for them and multi species. Panfish, Catfish, Pike, Walleye. All been good


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ive learned alot this year bass fishing. Every year i fish, i get better at techniques i know and i learn new ones from fishing tournaments. If it wasnt for tournaments i would know half of what i know today. And i also know if you fish with (Flippin416) bring a spare hat cause he likes to rip them off your head with a single cast. I just had to mike hahahahaha


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nitro. Same. Before this year all I did was Crank. This year I've become a better Jig-Fisherman. Caught a lot of Big Fish on Texas Rigs and Whacky Worms this year. Every year I learn a new technigue that makes me a better fisherman.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nitro99 said:


> Ive learned alot this year bass fishing. Every year i fish, i get better at techniques i know and i learn new ones from fishing tournaments. If it wasnt for tournaments i would know half of what i know today. And i also know if you fish with (Flippin416) bring a spare hat cause he likes to rip them off your head with a single cast. I just had to mike hahahahaha



LOL...that's some funny stuff right there!!! I was just glad it was your hat and not your scalp!!! Lol...good times..I had a blast that day, we'll have to do it again soon...minus the hat rippin of course!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Horrible. I usually take off almost all of May to focus on trying to catch the record bass but my spots were all washed out due to rain once they finally got warm. The month was almost a total washout. Been too focused on eyes at Erie and only fished smallies once this year. I have a 6 year streak of catching at least 1 bass from Ohio thats 5lbs or over. I usually get it out of the way early, not this year. So now I'm anxious to get out once it cools off and get her!

I've caught 1 that was over 4 and several 3's but its been tough. I've also got a few fish Ohio eyes, white bass, carp, channels and sheep from Erie but nothing special.

Looking forward to fall bassin and trolling up huge eyes shallow at night n the gold coast.


----------

